# Come farsi perdonare?



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Come da titolo...

Come farsi perdonare per una cosa non commessa?!
Come si fa a farsi odiare senza motivo alcuno?!

Perchè Oscuro ama le donne e odia me, che sempre donna sono?!

Oscuroooooooo perdono!!!! Chiedo perdono!!! Ma non maltrattarmi!!!

Sono buona, dolce e brava!!!  <------ guarda che faccino!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*

Cara .....c'è solo una strada da percorre...l'anagrafe.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara .....c'è solo una strada da percorre...l'anagrafe.


Non posso...


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non posso...


E allora non c'è posto per tutti e due in questo forum.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora non c'è posto per tutti e due in questo forum.


Quindi largo ai giovani, pussa via...io sono nuova!!!


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora non c'è posto per tutti e due in questo forum.


Risolvetela a Birra e Salsicce.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Tubarao ha detto:


> Risolvetela a Birra e Salsicce.


Mai.


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi largo ai giovani, pussa via...io sono nuova!!!


Ci penserò,ho fatto il mio tempo.


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

E comunque, se ho capito bene il motivo del contendere, sono d'accordo con Oscuro. Anche io un paio di nomi femminili li vieterei per legge.


Edit: Anzi. Uno solo.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Quindi largo ai giovani, pussa via...io sono nuova!!!


ricordati che Yuma è senza femori. giù le zampe e sta al posto tuo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Risolvetela a Birra e Salsicce.


perché non a spremute? :rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque, se ho capito bene il motivo del contendere, sono d'accordo con Oscuro. Anche io un paio di nomi femminili li vieterei per legge.
> 
> 
> Edit: Anzi. Uno solo.


Siete esseri prevenuti!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> perché non a spremute? :rotfl:


Ma fa acidità!!!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> ricordati che Yuma è senza femori. giù le zampe e sta al posto tuo


Appunto, io sto al posto mio...


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Appunto, io sto al posto mio...


non mi pare ...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare ...


E che sto facendo di male?!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Tubarao ha detto:


> E comunque, se ho capito bene il motivo del contendere, sono d'accordo con Oscuro. Anche io un paio di nomi femminili li vieterei per legge.
> 
> 
> Edit: Anzi. Uno solo.


E si...che non è neanche comunissimo.E poi cazzo non ne posso più:e la collega,e la vicina di casa,e la donna delle pulizie dell'ufficio,e la migliore amica della mia donna,e basta cazzo,pure qui?


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Simy*



Simy ha detto:


> non mi pare ...


Nicka non c'entra nulla è solo colpa mia...


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...che non è neanche comunissimo.E poi cazzo non ne posso più:e la collega,e la vicina di casa,e la donna delle pulizie dell'ufficio,e la migliore amica della mia donna,e basta cazzo,pure qui?


Quello che non sopporto io invece, purtroppo, è abbastanza comune.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma fa acidità!!!


Ma hai capito cosa voleva dire? Birre e salsicce era il giochetto fra Bud Spencer e Terence Hill per decidere chi prende la macchina. Nello stesso film, Terence Hill fa una scommessa con il barista ... a forza di spremute


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Quello che non sopporto io invece, purtroppo, è abbastanza comune.


Vabbè pure io ne ho uno femminile che non sopporto per niente!!! 
Ed è fin troppo comune...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Nicka non c'entra nulla è solo colpa mia...


Ecco dillo...che se no pare che chissà che ho combinato io!!!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...che non è neanche comunissimo.E poi cazzo non ne posso più:e la collega,e la vicina di casa,e la donna delle pulizie dell'ufficio,e la migliore amica della mia donna,e basta cazzo,pure qui?


Ti tocca...:carneval:


----------



## Tubarao (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè pure io ne ho uno femminile che non sopporto per niente!!!
> Ed è fin troppo comune...



E allora c'ha ragione Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ti tocca...:carneval:


Già.....


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora c'ha ragione Oscuro


Eh no! Perchè io non sono prevenuta come voi altri!!!
Io se becco una che si chiama col nome che non reggo mica la odio così senza motivo!


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E allora c'ha ragione Oscuro



c'ha sempre ragione Oscuro


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Ma*



Simy ha detto:


> c'ha sempre ragione Oscuro


Stavolta no.


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stavolta no.



ah vabbè


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stavolta no.


:festa::festa::festa:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè pure io ne ho uno femminile che non sopporto per niente!!!
> Ed è fin troppo comune...


pure il miooo


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> c'ha sempre ragione Oscuro


e tu da dove sbuchi???


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> pure il miooo


Un nome che non sopporti o il tuo nome?!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Un nome che non sopporti o il tuo nome?!


dannatamente comune e non lo sopporto...
mi sarei voluta chiamare andrea


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dannatamente comune e non lo sopporto...
> mi sarei voluta chiamare andrea


Chissà se è quello che odio io...
Però io non faccio come Oscuro, non ti odio a prescindere!!


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Chissà se è quello che odio io...
> Però io non faccio come Oscuro, non ti odio a prescindere!!


dai confrontiamoci in pvt senza dirlo a oscuro ...ma poi lui come lo sa il tuo nome?


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> dai confrontiamoci in pvt senza dirlo a oscuro ...ma poi lui come lo sa il tuo nome?


E' che io e Oscuro siamo telepatici...sai com'è...:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E' che io e Oscuro siamo telepatici...sai com'è...:mrgreen:


si te piacerebbe, evvè


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e tu da dove sbuchi???



indovina?


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> indovina?


che stai sul piede di guerra?


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> che stai sul piede di guerra?


sono solo fatti miei :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> sono solo fatti miei :mrgreen:



mmmm anche quelli tra oscuro e nicka allora


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> si te piacerebbe, evvè


Ma ripeto che puoi stare assolutamente tranquilla eh!


Madonna che fatica!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*No*



Nicka ha detto:


> Ma ripeto che puoi stare assolutamente tranquilla eh!
> 
> 
> Madonna che fatica!


Questo non è vero...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mmmm anche quelli tra oscuro e nicka allora


Il nostro è puro odio, non corrisposto da me tra l'altro...non si può capire!
Cose molto molto brutte...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Questo non è vero...:rotfl:


Non è vero che può star tranquilla o non è veto che è fatica?!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Il nostro è puro odio, non corrisposto da me tra l'altro...non si può capire!
> Cose molto molto brutte...


Postiamo anche alla stessa ora adesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> Non è vero che può star tranquilla o non è veto che è fatica?!


Tutte e due le cose...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Postiamo anche alla stessa ora adesso...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Io sono in treno e mi rompo le balle..tu che scusa hai?!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Io*



Nicka ha detto:


> Io sono in treno e mi rompo le balle..tu che scusa hai?!


Sono in treno con una che si rompe le balle....


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Sono in treno con una che si rompe le balle....


Deve essere una simpatica!!! 
Io vo verso la Riviera...voi altri?!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Deve essere una simpatica!!!
> Io vo verso la Riviera...voi altri?!


Pure io con questa tipa ...ho paura.... vorrei chiedergli come si chiama.....ma il rischio è alto...:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io con questa tipa ...ho paura.... vorrei chiedergli come si chiama.....ma il rischio è alto...:rotfl::rotfl:


Qualcosa mi dice che ormai c'hai fatto il callo... 
Scusa ora devo mandare a quel paese il mio accompagnatore che invece di farmi compagnia pare che scriva su un forum...


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Qualcosa mi dice che ormai c'hai fatto il callo...
> Scusa ora devo mandare a quel paese il mio accompagnatore che invece di farmi compagnia pare che scriva su un forum...


Stessa cosa farò io,prima gli chiedo il nome però...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Stessa cosa farò io,prima gli chiedo il nome però...


Mi sa che a breve litigherò!
Me lo sento...


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Pure io con questa tipa ...ho paura.... vorrei chiedergli come si chiama.....ma il rischio è alto...:rotfl::rotfl:




lascià sta che è meglio, non fa troppe domande. damme retta ogni tanto


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Simy ha detto:


> lascià sta che è meglio, non fa troppe domande. damme retta ogni tanto


Vabbè,colpa mia se adoro indagare?


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,colpa mia se adoro indagare?


Allora chiedi...
Poi non incazzarti!!!


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Ok*



Nicka ha detto:


> Allora chiedi...
> Poi non incazzarti!!!


Ci penserò...


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,colpa mia se adoro indagare?


lasciami stare Nicka che è compagnuccia mia.
Una volta che c'è qualcuna pure simpatica delle mie parti, lasciatemela stare.
Vade retro.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lasciami stare Nicka che è compagnuccia mia.
> Una volta che c'è qualcuna pure simpatica delle mie parti, lasciatemela stare.
> Vade retro.


Sono di tutti e di nessuno!!!


----------



## lothar57 (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lasciami stare Nicka che è compagnuccia mia.
> Una volta che c'è qualcuna pure simpatica delle mie parti, lasciatemela stare.
> Vade retro.



allora dai...cenetta a 3 senza il Conte no?:mrgreen:


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè,colpa mia se adoro indagare?


no, ma tu ascoltami ogni tanto


----------



## oscuro (17 Giugno 2014)

*Sbri*



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> lasciami stare Nicka che è compagnuccia mia.
> Una volta che c'è qualcuna pure simpatica delle mie parti, lasciatemela stare.
> Vade retro.


E allora la tua compagnuccia di merende ha un problema.


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora la tua *compagnuccia di merende* ha un problema.


pure tu, sempre lì con la testa stai.:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sbriciolata (17 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora dai...cenetta a 3 senza il Conte no?:mrgreen:


una cosa per volta, prima dobbiamo fare metano.


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E allora la tua compagnuccia di merende ha un problema.


Miiiiiiiiinkia!!!!


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> una cosa per volta, prima dobbiamo fare metano.


Giusto!!!


----------



## contepinceton (17 Giugno 2014)

lothar57 ha detto:


> allora dai...cenetta a 3 senza il Conte no?:mrgreen:


Eccerto così io vado a trovare tua moglie...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> no, ma tu ascoltami ogni tanto


Ma così...tanto per curiosità...
Qual è il problema?


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Il nostro è puro odio, non corrisposto da me tra l'altro...non si può capire!
> Cose molto molto brutte...


in pratica che succede


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> in pratica che succede


Oscuro ha deciso che mi odia...
Tu manchi da qualche giorno, si è creato un mezzo caso! 
Adesso Oscuro è indeciso se rimanere vista la mia presenza...situazione spinosissssssima...
Se solo mi legge in giro si incazza!


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> E si...che non è neanche comunissimo.E poi cazzo non ne posso più:e la collega,e la vicina di casa,e la donna delle pulizie dell'ufficio,e la migliore amica della mia donna,e basta cazzo,pure qui?


Ma perché che ha fatto sta povera figliola ?!:singleeye:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Ma perché che ha fatto sta povera figliola ?!:singleeye:


Niente che possa rimediare...


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> indovina?





miss caciotta ha detto:


> che stai sul piede di guerra?


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Che coppia !


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Oscuro ha deciso che mi odia...
> Tu manchi da qualche giorno, si è creato un mezzo caso!
> Adesso Oscuro è indeciso se rimanere vista la mia presenza...situazione spinosissssssima...
> Se solo mi legge in giro si incazza!


e ti odia per qual motivo


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma così...tanto per curiosità...
> Qual è il problema?


chiedi ad oscuro[emoji1]


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Niente che possa rimediare...


Guarda oscuro avrebbe ragione solo,se tu ti chiamassi Genoveffa  hai questo nome ?


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> e ti odia per qual motivo


Per il mio nome....

Cosa c'è in un nome? Ciò che chiamiamo rosa anche con un altro nome conserva sempre il suo profumo...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Guarda oscuro avrebbe ragione solo,se tu ti chiamassi Genoveffa  hai questo nome ?


Ehm...no...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> chiedi ad oscuro[emoji1]


Ok!


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ok!


non in pvt...ti tengo d'occhio[emoji1]


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ehm...no...


Allora Oscuro ha automaticamente torto :mrgreen:


----------



## Fiammetta (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non in pvt...ti tengo d'occhio[emoji1]


:rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Simy ha detto:


> non in pvt...ti tengo d'occhio[emoji1]


Help...


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

Fiammetta ha detto:


> Allora Oscuro ha automaticamente torto :mrgreen:


Chiaro!!!


----------



## Simy (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Help...


ahahahha


----------



## perplesso (17 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Per il mio nome....
> 
> Cosa c'è in un nome? Ciò che chiamiamo rosa anche con un altro nome conserva sempre il suo profumo...


capito....un dramma allora


----------



## Nicka (17 Giugno 2014)

perplesso ha detto:


> capito....un dramma allora


Una tragedia!!! Vera e propria!


----------



## oscuro (18 Giugno 2014)

*Vabbè*

Vabbè si scherza,anche se mi sento accerchiato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Fiammetta (18 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè si scherza,anche se mi sento accerchiato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Quindi sei con le mani in alto?


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Vabbè si scherza,anche se mi sento accerchiato...:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


Ti rispondo solo per non farti perdere l'abitudine a leggermi...:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

ancora non avete risolto?


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ancora non avete risolto?


Non si risolverà mai, credo...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non si risolverà mai, credo...


facciamo passare del tempo...magari le cose si aggiustano da sole


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

*Com'è*

... che io non ho capito nulla di nulla del nulla di questa questione?
Mi preoccupa, perché altrove oscuro ha associato Fantastica a Nicka per una questione di "conti in sospeso"...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> ... che io non ho capito nulla di nulla del nulla di questa questione?
> Mi preoccupa, perché altrove oscuro ha associato Fantastica a Nicka per una questione di "conti in sospeso"...


Boh...tu gli devi dei soldi?

:mrgreen:


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> facciamo passare del tempo...magari le cose si aggiustano da sole


Miss aiutami tu...intercedi con Oscuro affinchè mi perdoni!
O almeno fagli capire che se proprio non mi può leggere mi metta in ignore...
Io prometto di essere buona!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Miss aiutami tu...intercedi con Oscuro affinchè mi perdoni!
> O almeno fagli capire che se proprio non mi può leggere mi metta in ignore...
> Io prometto di essere buona!


ma figurati se ascolta la pecorella...
se vuoi un consiglio, e credo che la prof matraini converra', prova con languidi baci sulle chiappe....se non funziona nemmeno quello...non so, vedremo.....

oh poi non vorrei dire ma non scordiamoci simy e yuma...eh...


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> *... che io non ho capito nulla di nulla del nulla di questa questione?
> *Mi preoccupa, perché altrove oscuro ha associato Fantastica a Nicka per una questione di "conti in sospeso"...


Infatti, strano.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Infatti, strano.


Strano come JB che scrive poesie, in effetti. Però battuta discreta: 7.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma figurati se ascolta la pecorella...
> se vuoi un consiglio, e credo che la prof matraini converra', prova con languidi baci sulle chiappe....se non funziona nemmeno quello...non so, vedremo.....
> 
> oh poi non vorrei dire ma non scordiamoci simy e yuma...eh...


Ma non sei un lama domestico!?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma non sei un lama domestico!?


lui pensa che io sia una pecorella....


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> ma figurati se ascolta l*a pecorella*...
> se vuoi un consiglio, e credo che la prof matraini converra', prova con *languidi baci sulle chiappe*....se non funziona nemmeno quello...non so, vedremo.....
> 
> oh poi non vorrei dire ma non scordiamoci simy e yuma...eh...


Secondo me con quelle due cose in rapida successione e, soprattutto, reiterate la cosa quaglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
Dimenticavo buongiorno a tutti


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Secondo me con quelle due cose in rapida successione e, soprattutto, reiterate la cosa quaglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Dimenticavo buongiorno a tutti


buongionro a te


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Fantastica ha detto:


> Strano come JB che scrive poesie, in effetti. Però battuta discreta: 7.


Che in effetti non scrivo.


----------



## Fantastica (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che in effetti non scrivo.


Non ne dubitavo.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> Secondo me con quelle due cose in rapida successione e, soprattutto, reiterate la cosa quaglia :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:
> Dimenticavo buongiorno a tutti


C'è un problema, io non so dare baci languidi...manco gli sguardi languidi faccio...
Credo di avere un serio problema!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è un problema, io non so dare baci languidi...manco gli sguardi languidi faccio...
> Credo di avere un serio problema!! :mrgreen:


e' facile, metti la bocca a culo di gallina e la lingua a mo' di formichiere......e fai su e giu su e giu su egiu sulle chiappette profumose di oscuro...cosi finche lui non dice basta
ma non devi farlo con fare sessuale....non credo sia questo il significato del bacio languido
devi farlo in modo sottomesso


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> e' facile, metti la bocca a culo di gallina e la lingua a mo' di formichiere......e fai su e giu su e giu su egiu sulle chiappette profumose di oscuro...cosi finche lui non dice basta
> ma non devi farlo con fare sessuale....non credo sia questo il significato del bacio languido
> devi farlo in modo sottomesso


Vabbè, mi metterò pure a 4 zampe come il video di ieri...:mrgreen:


----------



## gas (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> C'è un problema, io non so dare baci languidi...manco gli sguardi languidi faccio...
> Credo di avere un serio problema!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè, mi metterò pure a 4 zampe come il video di ieri...:mrgreen:



beata te.....
ma cosa dico....io vivo a 4 zampe


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> beata te.....
> ma cosa dico....io vivo a 4 zampe


:mrgreen:

Bella lamettina!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> 
> Bella lamettina!!! :mrgreen:


guarda vado OT un secondo....ieri mi stavo informando bene su questo mondo BDSM....
e sono giunta a certe scoperrte....
io credevo esistessero i sottomessi e i dominatori.....o cmq schiavi/e etc etc...fin qui ci stavo...
poi ieri tutubo mi ha aperto un mondo....che non condivido, ma trovo molto interessante dal opunto di vista umanistico...
le petgirl

cioe' queste ragazze non sono slave, sono sottomesse , ma sono animali....cioe' una gattina, una cucciola di cane, di pony, di volpe....
hanno coda orecchie collare e tutto il resto, ma devono essere trattate e lo vogliono loror per prime, conme animali, cioe' mangiano nella ciotola, fanno miao, si fanno fare le carezze muovendosi come gatti.....e stanno nelle gabbie spesso

tu ne sapevi nulla?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda vado OT un secondo....ieri mi stavo informando bene su questo mondo BDSM....
> e sono giunta a certe scoperrte....
> io credevo esistessero i sottomessi e i dominatori.....o cmq schiavi/e etc etc...fin qui ci stavo...
> poi ieri tutubo mi ha aperto un mondo....che non condivido, ma trovo molto interessante dal opunto di vista umanistico...
> ...


Chi è che ti ha aperto il mondo?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Chi è che ti ha aperto il mondo?


tutubo


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> guarda vado OT un secondo....ieri mi stavo informando bene su questo mondo BDSM....
> e sono giunta a certe scoperrte....
> io credevo esistessero i sottomessi e i dominatori.....o cmq schiavi/e etc etc...fin qui ci stavo...
> poi ieri tutubo mi ha aperto un mondo....che non condivido, ma trovo molto interessante dal opunto di vista umanistico...
> ...


Ne ho una certa conoscenza sì...:mrgreen:

Se ritrovo un'intervista a una psichiatra che parla di bdsm a 360° te la giro...
Quella è estrema sottomissione, può sembrare una specie di disumanizzazione, ma in realtà è un totale affidamento nelle mani di un "padrone", che ha possibilità di fare ciò che vuole, ma che in primis sopra a tutto mette la cura per la persona...per quanto paradossale possa sembrare.


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> tutubo


E oggi? ... bruciori?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ne ho una certa conoscenza sì...:mrgreen:
> 
> Se ritrovo un'intervista a una psichiatra che parla di bdsm a 360° te la giro...
> Quella è estrema sottomissione, può sembrare una specie di disumanizzazione, ma in realtà è un totale affidamento nelle mani di un "padrone", *che ha possibilità di fare ciò che vuole, ma che in primis sopra a tutto mette la cura per la persona...per quanto paradossale possa sembrare*.


no no questo lo capoisco bene, e penso mi divertirebbe farlo mezza giornata, la gattina miagolosa, ma poi? sempre cosi?
cioe' queste ricevono come regali di natale dei collari comprati nei petshop...
mi intriga ma non lo capisco bene...si grazie gira gira.....ma l hai fatta tu l intervuista?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

wolf ha detto:


> E oggi? ... bruciori?


no....tutubo non vuole ne apostrofo ne accento


----------



## zanna (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no....tutubo non vuole ne apostrofo ne accento


Che culo


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no questo lo capoisco bene, e penso mi divertirebbe farlo mezza giornata, la gattina miagolosa, ma poi? sempre cosi?
> cioe' queste ricevono come regali di natale dei collari comprati nei petshop...
> mi intriga ma non lo capisco bene...si grazie gira gira.....ma l hai fatta tu l intervuista?


E sono contente di ricevere regali simili! Perchè un collare regalato a una "pet" è l'equivalente di un anello regalato da un ragazzo a una ragazza.
Ci sono svariate situazioni.
Ci sono le role-player, che si mettono a disposizione in alcune feste, lo fanno per "divertimento" magari solo in alcune situazioni. Dura un'ora e poi chi si è visto si è visto.
Poi ci sono quelle che la prendono più seriamente e sono legate a un padrone solo...è chiaro che non campano così, ma è una parte fondamentale del loro rapporto, che comunque di solito (a parte rarissimi casi) non è mai 24/7.

No, l'intervista non l'ho fatta io, l'avevo trovata sul tubo, ma ora non la sto ritrovando mannaggia...spè che mi impegno!


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> E sono contente di ricevere regali simili! Perchè un collare regalato a una "pet" è l'equivalente di un anello regalato da un ragazzo a una ragazza.
> Ci sono svariate situazioni.
> Ci sono le role-player, che si mettono a disposizione in alcune feste, lo fanno per "divertimento" magari solo in alcune situazioni. Dura un'ora e poi chi si è visto si è visto.
> Poi ci sono quelle che la prendono più seriamente e sono legate a un padrone solo...è chiaro che non campano così, ma è una parte fondamentale del loro rapporto, che comunque di solito (a parte rarissimi casi) non è mai 24/7.
> ...


posso capirlo se ci provo. 
io non do nessun valore nemmeno all anello che mi viene regalato, infatti ne ho ricevuto uno solo in 6 anni di amore, porprio perche non mi interessa e lui lo sa....quindi non concepirei nemmeno il collare 
quindi e' una forma di BDSM, non roba fetish?
e secondo te, gira tutto intorno al controllo? addirittura svalutare una persona cosi? nel senso finche sei slave sei cmq un essere umano, ma quando sei una petgirl sei un animale.....meno sei umana piu controllo si puo avere su di te?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> no no questo lo capoisco bene, e penso mi divertirebbe farlo mezza giornata, la gattina miagolosa, ma poi? sempre cosi?
> cioe' queste ricevono come regali di natale dei collari comprati nei petshop...
> *mi intriga ma non lo capisco bene*...si grazie gira gira.....ma l hai fatta tu l intervuista?


Madonna.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> posso capirlo se ci provo.
> io non do nessun valore nemmeno all anello che mi viene regalato, infatti ne ho ricevuto uno solo in 6 anni di amore, porprio perche non mi interessa e lui lo sa....quindi non concepirei nemmeno il collare
> quindi e' una forma di BDSM, non roba fetish?
> e secondo te, gira tutto intorno al controllo? addirittura svalutare una persona cosi? nel senso finche sei slave sei cmq un essere umano, ma quando sei una petgirl sei un animale.....meno sei umana piu controllo si puo avere su di te?


Bè il fetish fa parte del bdsm in qualche modo.
Il fatto che tu non dia nessun valore a un oggetto non vuol dire che il valore non lo abbia l'oggetto stesso...
Vedi, e ripeto che è paradossale, non è svalutare una persona...perchè è la persona stessa che vuole quella situazione. Vuole essere completamente in mano di un altro...non è "più controllo si può avere su di te", ma "più controllo puoi regalare all'altro". E' affidamento totale. Non c'è nemmeno bisogno di parlare, per intenderci.
Una pet è una slave, una slave non sempre è una pet...diciamo che sono su due livelli leggermente differenti, ma molto simili. La slave può essere molto più umiliata come persona con certe pratiche piuttosto che una "cagna", che viene fatta mangiare in una ciotola e accarezzata sulla nuca...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Madonna.


che c'e'?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè il fetish fa parte del bdsm in qualche modo.
> Il fatto che tu non dia nessun valore a un oggetto non vuol dire che il valore non lo abbia l'oggetto stesso...
> Vedi, e ripeto che è paradossale, non è svalutare una persona...perchè è la persona stessa che vuole quella situazione. Vuole essere completamente in mano di un altro...non è "più controllo si può avere su di te", ma "più controllo puoi regalare all'altro". E' affidamento totale. Non c'è nemmeno bisogno di parlare, per intenderci.
> Una pet è una slave, una slave non sempre è una pet...diciamo che sono su due livelli leggermente differenti, ma molto simili. La slave può essere molto più umiliata come persona con certe pratiche piuttosto che una "cagna", che viene fatta mangiare in una ciotola e accarezzata sulla nuca...



cosa pensi tu?
perche sai tutte ste cose?


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> cosa pensi tu?
> perche sai tutte ste cose?


In che senso cosa penso!?

Leggo molto...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> In che senso cosa penso!?
> 
> Leggo molto...


nel senso che opinione hai di tutta questa faccenda?


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè il fetish fa parte del bdsm in qualche modo.
> Il fatto che tu non dia nessun valore a un oggetto non vuol dire che il valore non lo abbia l'oggetto stesso...
> Vedi, e ripeto che è paradossale, non è svalutare una persona...perchè è la persona stessa che vuole quella situazione. Vuole essere completamente in mano di un altro...non è "più controllo si può avere su di te", ma "più controllo puoi regalare all'altro". E' affidamento totale. Non c'è nemmeno bisogno di parlare, per intenderci.
> Una pet è una slave, una slave non sempre è una pet...diciamo che sono su due livelli leggermente differenti, ma molto simili.* La slave può essere molto più umiliata come persona con certe pratiche *piuttosto che una "cagna", che viene fatta mangiare in una ciotola e accarezzata sulla nuca...


Quali pratiche?


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> nel senso che opinione hai di tutta questa faccenda?


Ah! 
Bè, sono cose che fanno parte dell'essere umano quando non si cade in malattia, penso a certe pratiche davvero ai limiti.
Bisogna avere una certa predisposizione, sia fisica che psicologica, c'è chi ce l'ha e chi no, chi vorrebbe provare e si rende conto che non è cosa per lui e chi ci si trova dentro e scopre che gli piace...
Certe cose si vivono anche in contrapposizione a ciò che si vive quotidianamente...

Per fare un esempio: molti uomini di successo, di potere, cercano una mistress...devono uscire dal ruolo che hanno ogni giorno e provare psicologicamente cose che nessuno gli può dare.
Molte slaves sono donne in carriera...

Poi c'è chi è masochista o sadico, senza avere predisposizione al controllo o alla sottomissione...e questo è un lato prettamente fisico della faccenda...c'è chi nel dolore trova la chiave di volta per il piacere e chi la trova nel suo opposto.

Per me non c'è niente di strano...mondo affascinante senz'altro, parecchio serioso a dir la verità...anche se potrebbe non sembrare.
Deve però essere serio perchè si rischia di giocare con la vita delle persone.


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Quali pratiche?


Bè reputo che sia molto più umiliante per una persona pulire la tazza del cesso con la lingua piuttosto che un grattino sulla schiena...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ah!
> Bè, sono cose che fanno parte dell'essere umano quando non si cade in malattia, penso a certe pratiche davvero ai limiti.
> Bisogna avere una certa predisposizione, sia fisica che psicologica, c'è chi ce l'ha e chi no, chi vorrebbe provare e si rende conto che non è cosa per lui e chi ci si trova dentro e scopre che gli piace...
> Certe cose si vivono anche in contrapposizione a ciò che si vive quotidianamente...
> ...



si sto leggendo un po di cose....
e' vero ci sono tante regole, tante partiche, estreme e non, tante cose...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> si sto leggendo un po di cose....
> e' vero ci sono tante regole, tante partiche, estreme e non, tante cose...


Trovato il video...

Lo pubblico in Amore e Sesso, così lasciamo perdere qui!


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè reputo che sia molto più umiliante per una persona pulire la tazza del cesso con la lingua piuttosto che un grattino sulla schiena...


Scusa, ma se ti mettono un collare e ti fanno mangiare dentro una ciotola non sei umiliata abbastanza?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè reputo che sia molto più umiliante per una persona* pulire la tazza del cesso con la lingua* piuttosto che un grattino sulla schiena...


scusa...e chi accetrebbe di farlo?
cioe', accttano solo per compiacere il padrone? o perche non hanno problemi a farlo? perche io piuttosto mi prendo le fustigate ma col bip che lecco la tazza del cesso, di un altro poi meno che mai...


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se ti mettono un collare e ti fanno mangiare dentro una ciotola non sei umiliata abbastanza?


io non mi sentirei umiliata, se lo cercassi...
se fossi costretta contro la mia volonta si...


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Scusa, ma se ti mettono un collare e ti fanno mangiare dentro una ciotola non sei umiliata abbastanza?


L'ho già detto, non tutte sono "pet"...e non a tutti piace avere animali in casa!


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> scusa...e chi accetrebbe di farlo?
> cioe', accttano solo per compiacere il padrone? o perche non hanno problemi a farlo? perche io piuttosto mi prendo le fustigate ma col bip che lecco la tazza del cesso, di un altro poi meno che mai...


Non è compiacimento...è obbedienza estrema.
Ma lì si rischia anche di pigliarsi qualcosa...quindi è decisamente estrema...

C'è chi lo fa, e senza fiatare.


----------



## Joey Blow (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> L'ho già detto, non tutte sono "pet"...e non a tutti piace avere animali in casa!


E tu esattamente cosa sei?


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Trovato il video...
> 
> Lo pubblico in Amore e Sesso, così lasciamo perdere qui!



il proxy me lo blocchera'...lo vedo staseral.. grazie


----------



## Caciottina (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Non è compiacimento...è obbedienza estrema.
> Ma lì si rischia anche di pigliarsi qualcosa...quindi è decisamente estrema...
> 
> C'è chi lo fa, e senza fiatare.


mah...ne ho viste di peggiori.....ecco quella parte estrema non mi piace affatto, e' troppo....


----------



## Nicka (18 Giugno 2014)

miss caciotta ha detto:


> mah...ne ho viste di peggiori.....ecco quella parte estrema non mi piace affatto, e' troppo....


Ho evitato accuratamente di citare cose peggiori di una tazza...:mrgreen:

Ma lì siamo ben oltre il limite a mio parere...

Quando vai a mettere a rischio la salute c'è qualcosa di malato secondo me, fermo restando che uno fa quello che vuole...


----------



## contepinceton (18 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Bè il fetish fa parte del bdsm in qualche modo.
> Il fatto che tu non dia nessun valore a un oggetto non vuol dire che il valore non lo abbia l'oggetto stesso...
> Vedi, e ripeto che è paradossale, non è svalutare una persona...perchè è la persona stessa che vuole quella situazione. Vuole essere completamente in mano di un altro...non è "più controllo si può avere su di te", ma "più controllo puoi regalare all'altro". E' affidamento totale. Non c'è nemmeno bisogno di parlare, per intenderci.
> Una pet è una slave, una slave non sempre è una pet...diciamo che sono su due livelli leggermente differenti, ma molto simili. La slave può essere molto più umiliata come persona con certe pratiche piuttosto che una "cagna", che viene fatta mangiare in una ciotola e accarezzata sulla nuca...


BSDM

Brute
DOne
Senza
Mona.:incazzato::incazzato::incazzato::incazzato:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Cara*



Fantastica ha detto:


> ... che io non ho capito nulla di nulla del nulla di questa questione?
> Mi preoccupa, perché altrove oscuro ha associato Fantastica a Nicka per una questione di "conti in sospeso"...


Cara Fantastica....io con te ho le stesso problema...:rotfl:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Oh*



contepinceton ha detto:


> BSDM
> 
> Brute
> DOne
> ...


Ragazzi abbiamo un comico e non pensavamo di averlo,cazzo che battutone,non c'è cosa peggiore di uno poco simpatico che si sforza di esserlo.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara Fantastica....io con te ho le stesso problema...:rotfl:


Tu ha problemi con un po' troppa gente!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*SI*



Nicka ha detto:


> Tu ha problemi con un po' troppa gente!!! :mrgreen:


Quanto hai ragione....!Pensavo di non averli qui...ed invece.Che poi sono pure uno che da zero confidenze....


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Quanto hai ragione....!Pensavo di non averli qui...ed invece.Che poi sono pure uno che da zero confidenze....


E continua con la zero confidenza, che minimo minimo ogni utentessa qui dentro potrebbe avere lo stesso problema!!! 
Cioè, è proprio conditio sine qua non per l'iscrizione!! 
C'è una postilla appena dici che sei F: "l'iscrizione è concessa solo in caso tu abbia questo specifico problema con l'utente Oscuro"


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Nicka*



Nicka ha detto:


> E continua con la zero confidenza, che minimo minimo ogni utentessa qui dentro potrebbe avere lo stesso problema!!!
> Cioè, è proprio conditio sine qua non per l'iscrizione!!
> C'è una postilla appena dici che sei F: "l'iscrizione è concessa solo in caso tu abbia questo specifico problema con l'utente Oscuro"


In effetti è strano...che io sia venuto a conoscenza del tuo problema...sono uno schivo...:rotfl:


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> In effetti è strano...che io sia venuto a conoscenza del tuo problema...sono uno schivo...:rotfl:


:mrgreen:
Colpa della mia innegabile attrattività e simpatia!! :mrgreen: 
Non ci avresti mai potuto credere e mò so fatti tuoi!!


----------



## oscuro (19 Giugno 2014)

*Si*



Nicka ha detto:


> :mrgreen:
> Colpa della mia innegabile attrattività e simpatia!! :mrgreen:
> Non ci avresti mai potuto credere e mò so fatti tuoi!!


Certo,d'altronde qualche pregio dovrai pure averlo con il "difetto" che ti ritrovi....


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Certo,d'altronde qualche pregio dovrai pure averlo con il "difetto" che ti ritrovi....


Ma me lo auguro!
In ogni caso faccio una confessione, da piccola non mi piaceva...volevo chiamarmi Elisa e costringevo mio nonno a chiamarmi così...sei autorizzato a pensare di parlare con una Elisa...:mrgreen:


----------



## Fantastica (19 Giugno 2014)

oscuro ha detto:


> Cara Fantastica....io con te ho le stesso problema...:rotfl:


, allora mi rilasso


----------



## Tubarao (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Ma me lo auguro!
> In ogni caso faccio una confessione, da piccola non mi piaceva...volevo chiamarmi Elisa e costringevo mio nonno a chiamarmi così...sei autorizzato a pensare di parlare con una Elisa...:mrgreen:


E io te gonfio


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> E io te gonfio


Vabbè allora mettetemi in croce!!!!
Non farò mai più nomi!!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## Tubarao (19 Giugno 2014)

Nicka ha detto:


> Vabbè allora mettetemi in croce!!!!
> Non farò mai più nomi!!!! :mrgreen:


Ugo.


----------



## Nicka (19 Giugno 2014)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Ugo.


Ok, tu chiamami Ugo...
Ma no scusa, tu puoi chiamarmi come mi chiamo, mica ti infastidisci come Oscuro!!! :mrgreen:


----------

